

Evernote Adds Twitter Integration - aorshan
http://blog.evernote.com/2009/04/14/evernote_twitter/

======
jsavimbi
I already use IFTTT.com to record all links I send and all of the ones I star
to Evernote. Works pretty good, but with a fifteen minute lag.

